# Aussie Cartoonist Fired After Comparing Australia’s COVID-19 Mandates to the Tiananmen Square massacre



## skye (Oct 26, 2021)

This  political cartoonist in Australia was fired for this cartoon.

GOD BLESS this Australian cartoonist and GOD BLESS all the thousands of  Australians patriots who  are fighting for freedom!!!!







reminiscent of this














						Aussie Cartoonist Fired After Comparing Australia's COVID-19 Mandates to the Tiananmen Square massacre
					

An Australian cartoonist is canned for the creation of a cartoon about the COVID-19 vaccines comparing Australia’s mandates to the Tiananmen Square massacre. The Daily Mail reports: Cartoonist Michael Leunig has been axed from his prime spot in The Age newspaper after a cartoon comparing...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 26, 2021)

Authoritarians have a problem with free speech.


----------



## skye (Oct 26, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Authoritarians have a problem with free speech.




They absolutely do. And who would have thought that Australia of all countries, fell  so easily in the  totalitarian/authoritarian  trap.

It's so  very sad and so inexplicable.


----------



## Votto (Oct 26, 2021)

skye said:


> This  political cartoonist in Australia was fired for this cartoon.
> 
> GOD BLESS this Australian cartoonist and GOD BLESS all the thousands of  Australians patriots who  are fighting for freedom!!!!
> 
> ...


Protest at Tiananmen square?

Oh, you mean the insurrection that tried to take over the Chinese government.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 26, 2021)

skye said:


> This  political cartoonist in Australia was fired for this cartoon.
> 
> GOD BLESS this Australian cartoonist and GOD BLESS all the thousands of  Australians patriots who  are fighting for freedom!!!!
> 
> ...


Play stupid games.

Win stupid prizes.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 26, 2021)

Fired for swerving just a little bit too close to the truth.


----------



## skye (Oct 26, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Fired for swerving just a little bit too close to the truth.




Spot on, Oddball.


----------



## Esdraelon (Oct 26, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Play stupid games.
> 
> Win stupid prizes.


One day, the truth they crush will be one YOU decide is important.  For example, if all of this vaccination bullshyte was being pushed by Trump, you'd be out there setting fires and howling at the moon about government overreach.  Your day will come and it will be interesting to see how you handle it.


----------



## Votto (Oct 26, 2021)

‘TO LEARN WHO RULES OVER YOU, SIMPLY FIND OUT WHO YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO CRITICIZE’?​
Voltaire


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 26, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> One day, the truth they crush will be one YOU decide is important.  For example, if all of this vaccination bullshyte was being pushed by Trump, you'd be out there setting fires and howling at the moon about government overreach.  Your day will come and it will be interesting to see how you handle it.


No.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 26, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Authoritarians have a problem with free speech.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 26, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Play stupid games.
> ...



  Those who support authoritarianism always seem to assume that the power that they want government to be abused will be abused in a manner that they support.  Fools such as CRAPitus seem incapable of understanding that when the pendulum swings the other way, that they may find themselves the target of the abuses that they sought to enable against their adversaries.


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 26, 2021)

skye said:


> This  political cartoonist in Australia was fired for this cartoon.
> 
> GOD BLESS this Australian cartoonist and GOD BLESS all the thousands of  Australians patriots who  are fighting for freedom!!!!
> 
> ...


Leunig is a GENIUS!!!!!! The Age is a Victorian newspaper; I see the death hand of Dan Andrews behind this!!! (Victorian Premier; left wing fascista)!!!

Greg


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 26, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Fired for swerving just a little bit too close to the truth.


You do not piss China off and get away with it.


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 26, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Those who support authoritarianism always seem to assume that the power that they want government to be abused will be abused in a manner that they support.  Fools such as CRAPitus seem incapable of understanding that when the pendulum swings the other way, that they may find themselves the target of the abuses that they sought to enable against their adversaries.


If a democrat engaged in ridiculous hyperbole like that I would expect him to be fired as well.


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 26, 2021)

Leunig said:


Michael Leunig




Rebecca Davis
Mon, 25 October 2021, 5:37 pm·2-min read


In this article:






Michael Leunig
Australian artist



Well-known cartoonist Michael Leunig has been sacked by The Age newspaper over a controversial image comparing resistance to vaccine mandates in Victoria to the bloody Tiananmen Square massacre. 
The self-published drawing he posted to his Instagram account last month showed a lone protester standing in front of a syringe with an inset of the iconic 1989 “tank man” photo.
The image mimics one of the memorable photographs of the last century, which captured a standoff between an unidentified man and a line of military tanks leaving Beijing following a brutal crackdown on pro-democracy protestors. 




Cartoonist Michael Leunig has been axed by The Age over an image comparing resistance to mandatory vaccination to the fight for democracy in Tiananmen Square. Source: Instagram/leunigstudio
Mr Leunig's cartoon, which never made it to print, fiercely divided fans and outraged supporters of premier Daniel Andrews.
Last Monday, the newspaper issued a cryptic statement announcing it would be “trialling new cartoonists” on its editorial page, sparking speculation about his job.
Michael Leunig confirms he was fired​Now, Mr Leunig has confirmed to The Australian he has been axed from the prized position following a career spanning five decades.
He told columnist Nick Tabakoff that the Age’s editor Gay Alcorn said he was “out of touch with the readership”.
“Gay feels this type of cartoon is not in line with public sentiment, and The Age’s readership, who it does seem are largely in favour of the Andrews Covid narrative,” he said.
“But my job is to challenge the status quo, and that has always been the job of the cartoonist.”




Mr Leunig was reportedly told he was told he was “out of touch with the readership”. Source: Facebook/The Ethics Centre

Victoria reports a drop in Covid cases as restrictions ease
NSW eyes relaxing more Covid rules early as vaccine target nears
Premier doubles down after anti-vaxxers breach his home security
Leunig defends vaccine cartoon​Leunig said the Tiananmen Square image is often used in cartoons around the world as “Charlie Chaplin-like metaphor for overwhelming force meeting the innocent powerless individual”.
“In my view, it is a fair enough issue to raise in the most locked-down city in the world,” he told the Australian.
“If what Gay says is right, I don’t much want to work for the sorts of readers who are so censorious. 
"It seems that at The Age in particular, you can’t go near the Covid story except in a way that’s supportive of the Victorian government’s handling of it. And if you’re not supportive, that’s reason enough for you to be cancelled.”

I'm damned angry about this. 

Greg


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 26, 2021)

Votto said:


> Protest at Tiananmen square?
> 
> Oh, you mean the insurrection that tried to take over the Chinese government.


That is not what that was.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Oct 26, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> No.


Yes 
100 % guaranteed 
Don't forget to scream bu but but I'm your ally

Please face wall


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You do not piss China off and get away with it.


Sure you can.


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 26, 2021)

Leunig has a certain way about him. lmao

In 2015, the Melbourne cartoonist sparked outrage with a cartoon comparing the Victorian government to fascists, following a proposal to ban children who are not vaccinated from childcare centres.





More recently, he caused controversy over a “condescending” image depicting an absent mum





GENIUS!!!!

Greg


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 26, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Sure you can.


Remember John Cena's apology for Taiwan? The NBA looking the other way?


----------



## skye (Oct 26, 2021)

gtopa1 said:


> Leunig has a certain way about him. lmao
> 
> In 2015, the Melbourne cartoonist sparked outrage with a cartoon comparing the Victorian government to fascists, following a proposal to ban children who are not vaccinated from childcare centres.
> 
> ...



I agree.

The Victorian Premier, Daniel Andrews is a demon, a total psychopath.....with delusions of power and control....

I pity all  patriots fighting for liberty in Melbourne. I pray for them.


----------



## gtopa1 (Oct 26, 2021)

Another Leunig





Greg


----------



## Votto (Oct 26, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> That is not what that was.


Just making fun of the January 6th demoncrats Spanky


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 26, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Yes
> 100 % guaranteed
> Don't forget to scream bu but but I'm your ally
> 
> Please face wall


No.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 27, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Remember John Cena's apology for Taiwan? The NBA looking the other way?


Remember Enes Kanter?


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 27, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Remember Enes Kanter?


No. I had to search for him. I'm surprised he is still playing. But good for him.


----------



## bambu. (Oct 27, 2021)

skye said:


> This  political cartoonist in Australia was fired for this cartoon.
> 
> GOD BLESS this Australian cartoonist and GOD BLESS all the thousands of  Australians patriots who  are fighting for freedom!!!!
> 
> ...


No need to fight for freedom, it already exits.., every person in the nation is free to chose whether or not to get the jab.
No tanks, no storm troopers, complete freedom.


----------



## bambu. (Oct 27, 2021)

skye said:


> They absolutely do. And who would have thought that Australia of all countries, fell  so easily in the  totalitarian/authoritarian  trap.
> 
> It's so  very sad and so inexplicable.


The cartoonist was fired because he didn't toe the company's line.
He did nothing illegal and was not tossed in prison.
Work for an employer, and don't do what the boss tells you, good luck keeping your job.
To run your own race, say and do whatever you like that is legal, you have to be independently wealthy.
* US NBA commentator was fired for answering "All lives matter" to a question.*


----------



## skye (Oct 27, 2021)

bambu. said:


> The cartoonist was fired because he didn't toe the company's line.
> He did nothing illegal and was not tossed in prison.
> Work for an employer, and don't do what the boss tells you, good luck keeping your job.
> To run your own race, say and do whatever you like that is legal, you have to be independently wealthy.
> * US NBA commentator was fired for answering "All lives matter" to a question.*



Who is paying   you  to defend the Covid tyranny in Australia?

Because you have an obsession to reply and defend everything is posted here.

Who pays you?


----------



## bambu. (Oct 27, 2021)

skye said:


> Who is paying   you  to defend the Covid tyranny in Australia?
> 
> Because you have an obsession to reply and defend everything is posted here.
> 
> Who pays you?


1. No one pays me.
2. There's no Covid tyranny in Australia
3. Most of the things being posted here about Covid tyranny, police state, the People being persecuted and imprisoned by the state etc are simply false.
Now there's some tripe about the NSW govt seizing 24,000 children and forcing them to be vaccinated with no parents present....at a stadium.
The NSW govt set up a Covid vaccination hub at a sports stadium complex, and *offered* final year high school students [usually aged 17 and 18] the chance to make an appointment for free vaccination...trying to protect them from Covid harm.


----------



## skye (Oct 27, 2021)

bambu. said:


> 1. No one pays me.
> 2. There's no Covid tyranny in Australia
> 3. Most of the things being posted here about Covid tyranny, police state, the People being persecuted and imprisoned by the state etc are simply false.
> Now there's some tripe about the NSW govt seizing 24,000 children and forcing them to be vaccinated with no parents present....at a stadium.
> The NSW govt set up a Covid vaccination hub at a sports stadium complex, and *offered* final year high school students [usually aged 17 and 18] the chance to make an appointment for free vaccination.



Fuck off.


----------



## bambu. (Oct 27, 2021)

skye said:


> Fuck off.


Charming.


There's still no Covid tyranny in Australia.


----------



## skye (Oct 27, 2021)

bambu. said:


> Charming.
> 
> 
> There's still no Covid tyranny in Australia.



yes there is


----------



## bambu. (Oct 27, 2021)

skye said:


> yes there is
> 
> View attachment 557201
> 
> ...


The one in pink, no mask.
Maybe part of a illegal protest march.
Break the laws, you get arrested.
Resist, the cops force you to go with them.
...just like in America.


----------



## skye (Oct 27, 2021)

bambu. said:


> The one in pink, no mask.
> Maybe part of a illegal protest march.
> Break the laws, you get arrested.
> Resist, the cops force you to go with them.
> ...just like in America.




You are a   little Stalin pathetic wannabe. 

You should go to North Korea, you might be happier there.


----------



## .oldschool (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## bambu. (Oct 27, 2021)

skye said:


> You are a   little Stalin pathetic wannabe.
> 
> You should go to North Korea, you might be happier there.


I am 75 years old. A 'baby boomer'.
I am a White, heterosexual, Christian, male...seemingly the most hated group in the world today.
I've been around a while, seen and heard it all.
From "all the way with LBJ" thru to uncle Joe.
The things some forumites here are alleging about Covid and Australia just are not happening.
They mean well, fighting the good fight against communism, and trying to keep fascism at bay.
bambu-ilk, the vast majority, simply would not allow our govts, state or federal, do the things being alleged here.


----------



## bambu. (Oct 27, 2021)

skye said:


> You are a   little Stalin pathetic wannabe.
> 
> You should go to North Korea, you might be happier there.


Protests are nothing new...bambu-ilk are not averse to legal protesting;
Back in 1967...

50 years on: Ronald Ryan was the last man executed in Australia

_Not for years has Victoria been in such a turmoil of protest marches, violence, speeches, accusations, Court appeals and thundering newspaper editorials, splitting the community" into bitterly divided groups._

The Cross and the noose led the protest march thru Melbourne. "Onward Christian soldiers, marching as to war, with the Cross of Jesus going on before" and all that.
Ryan was still hanged...but we gave the govt men, state and federal, in all states, such a hard time they never dared execute anyone else.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 31, 2021)

skye said:


> This  political cartoonist in Australia was fired for this cartoon.
> 
> GOD BLESS this Australian cartoonist and GOD BLESS all the thousands of  Australians patriots who  are fighting for freedom!!!!
> 
> ...



Firstly, there is no God so don't bother praying to him or for anyone.  Grow up. 

They have all the freedom they want under  their republican style  government. 
You need to do some res4arvh before you open your ignorant mouth.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Oct 31, 2021)

skye said:


> They absolutely do. And who would have thought that Australia of all countries, fell  so easily in the  totalitarian/authoritarian  trap.
> 
> It's so  very sad and so inexplicable.


Why not?
Trumptards did.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Oct 31, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Authoritarians have a problem with free speech.


Yes, they do.
The employer is kinda like that.
Keep disagreeing with the boss, see how long you last.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 31, 2021)

Wasnt there an OAN anchor who claimed that mask mandates were the same as being in Nazi death camps?


----------



## bambu. (Nov 2, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Firstly, there is no God so don't bother praying to him or for anyone.  Grow up.
> 
> They have all the freedom they want under  their republican style  government.
> You need to do some res4arvh before you open your ignorant mouth.


No God?
Oh dear.

"Away in a manger
no crib for  a bed
The little Lord Jesus
laid down his sweet head...."


----------



## Colin norris (Nov 3, 2021)

bambu. said:


> No God?
> Oh dear.
> 
> "Away in a manger
> ...


I know it will come as a shock to you godbotherers but it's true.  
You'll have to make alternative arrangements.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Dec 4, 2021)

Leviticus said:


> Wasnt there an OAN anchor who claimed that mask mandates were the same as being in Nazi death camps?


You tell us.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 4, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> Why not?
> Trumptards did.


Trump was  not an authoritarian. Go ahead and tell us why he was.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Dec 5, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Trump was  not an authoritarian. Go ahead and tell us why he was.


March 3 2018
U.S. President Donald Trump praised Chinese President Xi Jinping Saturday after the ruling Communist party announced it was eliminating the two-term limit for the presidency, paving the way for Xi to serve indefinitely.

“He’s now president for life, president for life. And he’s great,” Trump said, according to audio of excerpts of Trump’s remarks at a closed-door fundraiser in Florida.
“And look, he was able to do that. I think it’s great. Maybe we’ll have to give that a shot someday,” Trump said to cheers and applause from supporters.

Then on January 6th, Trump and his cult tried.






October 17 2017
The U.S. Federal Communications Commission’s chairman said Tuesday the agency does not have authority to revoke broadcast licenses, despite suggestions from President Donald Trump.

“Under the law, the FCC does not have the authority to revoke a license of a broadcast station based on the content,” Pai said at a forum. “The FCC under my leadership will stand for the First Amendment.”

“With all of the Fake News coming out of NBC and the Networks, at what point is it appropriate to challenge their License? Bad for country!” Trump tweeted on Wednesday.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 5, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> March 3 2018
> U.S. President Donald Trump praised Chinese President Xi Jinping Saturday after the ruling Communist party announced it was eliminating the two-term limit for the presidency, paving the way for Xi to serve indefinitely.
> 
> “He’s now president for life, president for life. And he’s great,” Trump said, according to audio of excerpts of Trump’s remarks at a closed-door fundraiser in Florida.
> ...


Is that the only example you have? Trump has a sense of humor, the Left does not.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Dec 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Is that the only example you have? Trump has a sense of humor, the Left does not.


Really?
When did anyone see or hear of Trump laughing, giggling or even chuckling after making a comment?

April 5 2019
The press is doing everything within their power to fight the magnificence of the phrase, MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN! They can’t stand the fact that this Administration has done more than virtually any other Administration in its first 2yrs. They are truly the ENEMY OF THE PEOPLE!

— Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) April 5, 2019

President Donald Trump made two remarkably authoritarian comments on Friday, first urging Congress to “get rid of judges” — specifically, immigration judges.

Trump wants the death penalty for American drug dealers, with one senior White House official telling the outlet: “He often jokes about killing drug dealers… He’ll say, ‘You know the Chinese and Filipinos don’t have a drug problem. They just kill them.'”

Trump is ha ha funny.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 6, 2021)

Smokin' OP said:


> Really?
> When did anyone see or hear of Trump laughing, giggling or even chuckling after making a comment?
> 
> April 5 2019
> ...


Comments are not actions.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Dec 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Comments are not actions.


Trump acted on plenty.

February 25 2017
The White House barred several news organizations from an off-camera press briefing on Friday, handpicking a select group of reporters that included a number of conservative outlets friendly toward Donald Trump.

Outlets seeking to gain entry whose requests were denied included the Guardian, the New York Times, Politico, CNN, BuzzFeed, the BBC, the Daily Mail and others.

 Conservative publications such as Breitbart News, the One America News Network and the Washington Times were allowed into the meeting, as well as TV networks CBS, NBC, Fox and ABC. The Associated Press and Time were invited but boycotted the briefing.

May 17 2017
The White House declared the meeting with Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov to be closed press, meaning that reporters couldn’t attend and cover independently.

But one outlet did get in: TASS, a Russian state media organization.

In addition, Russia’s foreign ministry quickly distributed photos of the Trump meeting with Lavrov and Ambassador Sergey Kislyak. And the Russian embassy even tweeted a shot of the president and Kislyak.

Several journalists also highlighted the unusual situation whereby the U.S. press became reliant on Russian government handouts for details about the U.S. president’s meeting.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm so hungry, I feel like a tank in Tiananmen Square, I could murder a Chinese


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 9, 2021)

skye said:


> They absolutely do. And who would have thought that Australia of all countries, fell  so easily in the  totalitarian/authoritarian  trap.
> 
> It's so  very sad and so inexplicable.



Australia has a Republican style party 
Running the place.  How can you be so ignorant to call it totalitarianism? That government is one of you own. 
You know fuck all about the country.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 9, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Australia has a Republican style party
> Running the place.  How can you be so ignorant to call it totalitarianism? That government is one of you own.
> You know fuck all about the country.



  The shit going on, now, in Australia, is not anything that the Republican party here in America would ever support, nor even consider acceptable.

  If anything, it gives us something to point at and say, _“See? We told you so.”_  Australia disarmed its population, and now, its doing shit to its population that would never happen if the people there were still armed, and ability and the will to fight back.

  And here in America, we can see a very clear patter of the Democraps wanting to pull the same shit on us, here.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 9, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> The shit going on, now, in Australia, is not anything that the Republican party here in America would ever support, nor even consider acceptable.
> My point is dumbarse, the liberal party there is the same as the Republican party here.
> 
> If anything, it gives us something to point at and say, _“See? We told you so.”
> ...


----------

